# Milwaukee needle valve repair/replacement.



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a question for you guys. I'm setting up my old regulator setup and I'm having a few issues. I left water in the bubble counter when I shut the system down over a year ago. I got pressure on the high and low side, but the solenoid didn't work. I took off the needle valve and found water in there. I cleaned that out and plugged it back in. The solenoid now works, but when I reinstall the needle valve it does not allow CO2 to flow. I'm guessing there some build up around the valve. Is there a way to open the needle valve and clean it out or do I have to replace the whole thing? If I do have to replace it, does anyone have the number for Milwaukee. I'd like to replace it with another valve that has the bubble counter fitting.

Thanks!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Just remove any bubble counter if you have one.
Raise the working pressure to about 40-50psi and plug/unplug the solenoid a few times.

Good luck, Orlando


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Either way I'd have to replace the needle valve. I tried raising the pressure and unplugging/replugging the solenoid with no results. I'll try again.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Milwaukee as a great customer service dept & will walk you through the steps needed. Here is there contact info... http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/contactus.html


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Trenac. I couldn't find their information. I just sent an email to them about it. I'm guessing a replacement is necessary. I was hoping to have this thing setup. 

For anyone else storing a used regulator, drain the bubble counter and blow any water out before storage.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Milwaukee was very helpful and sent me a link to fix it.

http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/pdf/clogged_needle_valve_repair.pdf

Very easy process. I was alittle worried about drilling it, but its very obvious when you're supposed to stop. Works perfectly now.


----------

